# [SOLVED] Services.exe - esent.dll



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

I am working on this machine which keeps giving me the services.exe has caused an error and will be closed (esent.dll) and then it gives a 1 minute countdown to restart the machine. It makes the machine unusable for any longer lengths of time.

What can I do to fix this? Since I am leaving tomorrow again already, It would be especially helpful if anyone had any quick answers/suggestions. If not then I'll take note of them until I can get over here again to fix it.

Thanks


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Services.exe - esent.dll*

Additional information:

szAppName : services.exe szAppVer : 5.1.2600.2180 szModName : esent.dll
szModVer : 5.1.2600.2780 offset : 0001baec

I am having a horrible time updating the machine as every time this error comes up, install/update processes start stalling or acting really borky. So it becomes a race against time to install anything.


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Services.exe - esent.dll*

Anyone got any suggestions on where to start? Google didn't really turn up anything useful and I am uncertain what the file even does.


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Services.exe - esent.dll*

The computer might have been part of a domain in the past (a business domain) then made into a personal machine.

I am not sure how to proceed with this problem. If I can't get it fixed we'll either have to completely reinstall or buy a new machine for her. (neither is very desirable at this point)


----------



## 8fold (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Services.exe - esent.dll*

some info on those 2 files not sure if its much help though

http://www.runscanner.net/files/exe/services/services.exe.aspx

http://www.auditmypc.com/process/esent.asp

can you see any entries in event views relating to either?


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Services.exe - esent.dll*

Oh yes, lots and lots of them, both errors and warnings. I didn't post those because they're all in danish 

The errors all relates to userenv.

I can try and translate the error below:

"The expansion for Security on clientside for group policies could not be done. Check if previous error messages for the expansion exist"


----------



## 8fold (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Services.exe - esent.dll*

Hmm this is really a stab in the dark but it could be a corrupt esent.dll related to a faulty hot fix.

Download the esent.dll from here or use the esent.dll from windows/system32/dllcache 
http://dllcentral.com/esent.dll/5.1.2600.2780/

rename your esent.dll in windows/system32 and copy the file to the directory. Right click properties on the renamed esent.dll and look at the file size and check if its 1,082,368 bytes. 

Like i said a stab in the dark. But from the looks of it it seems to be something related to Group policy. Also check if the computer has been set to be a member of a workgroup and not a domain,

Control Panel -> system -> computer name -> change set to workgroup restart


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Services.exe - esent.dll*

Hi Lord Chaos, if the Event Log errors for the userenv entries are listed as 1517 and 1524 ID codes, you may be able to resolve them by installing Microsoft's User Profile Hive Cleanup Service which you can download here:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...6D-8912-4E18-B570-42470E2F3582&displaylang=en

However, I don't think they will resolve the main problem.

Do you get the same issues in Safe Mode?


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Services.exe - esent.dll*

Haven't tried it in safe mode. I'd have to just leave it running in safe mode and see what happens.

Sounds like its a service, so I wish I could find out what I need to shut off.


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Services.exe - esent.dll*

Ok, no dice with that either. Anyone have any clue how I can shut down or remove that service somehow?

Can't be right that one little dumb service can be more fatal to a machine than even a full system format, boot record loss, virus infections, malware, etc. :/


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Services.exe - esent.dll*

Done, SP3 + fix above fixed the problem.

Thanks.


----------

